# Lump on thigh - possible tumour?



## maddeh (Jul 14, 2011)

Hi everyone,
I just wanted a little help as, although I will be taking her to the vet tomorrow, I have yet to find a vet that knows more than the very basics about mice nearby.
This mouse is probably about a year old now, and seems happy in herself and is eating and drinking well.
The lump is pretty big, and actually seems to have occured overnight as it was a big shock to me today. It feels quite hard but I don't want to hurt her so haven't felt it much. It appears to be sitting on top of her thigh muscle, but it is hard to be sure.
























Any information would be much appreciated so I can nudge the vet in the right direction haha.


----------



## Fraction (Aug 29, 2011)

I don't have any information, but the same thing happened to one of my mice; basically overnight (as far as I can tell), she went from normal to having a huge lump under her tail/on lower stomach. I posted a thread about it too, and am also going to the vet tomorrow.

So sorry not to be able to help, just wanted to offer my sympathy really.


----------



## maddeh (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks for the post  I saw your thread and really hope your mouse is ok as it is in an unfortunate position  will share what happens tomorrow and i wish you all the best!


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Crossing my fingers for your mouse! I too noticed a lump pop up overnight but it's only the size of a pea right now. It seems when mice go, they go fast, which is a blessing.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

looks like a fox that had a tumor there, (wasnt diagnosed by a vet but looked and felt the same as other rodents ive seen with tumors). 
My girls mother has one in the same place but it is growing very slowerly and she is happy so im leaving her to chill out, where as her duaghters grew very quickley. If it is a tumor you could either put her down now or leave her untill it appears to bother her or gets too big.


----------



## maddeh (Jul 14, 2011)

Update: So we went to the vet today to get a professional opinion and look at the options. Since she is around a year old now, and doesn't seem bothered by the growth in the slightest, we decided to leave it for now. As soon as it begins to have an effect on her quality of life, I will take her back and will consider either operating or having her pts. The vet says it seems superficial, and as it appeared so quickly it is likely to just be fluid filled rather than something more worrying, but will keep an eye on the size of it just in case.


----------



## Fraction (Aug 29, 2011)

I think that's the best possible outcome for a mouse lump! I hope your girl's doesn't grow anymore so she can carry on.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

hope it doesnt grow too fast or at all. 
Where it is it souldnt bother her untill it gets biger so if it does grow you will at least get some extra time with her.


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

its worth noting -even if the lump doesn't grow on the outside others may grow internally.

-hunching up a lot and walking funny are signs of internal tumours.

At a year old it hardly seems worth trying to operate, being their normal life span is 1 1/2 -2 1/2 years.

just pamper it for now, and put it down when it becomes too sick - thats the best thing.


----------

